# My tank models



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I've decided to update the tank section of my model site. I added more tanks, most of which have been built within the last six years or so. All of these are 1/35 scale plastic kits. I'll add more as I get them done. 

http://seansmodels.com/pics/tanks/military.htm

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mighty fine.
Love the Sherman diorama.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, John. 

Must have worked on that Sherman dio for about a year before I was finally satisfied with it. 

Sean


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent looking tanks, Sean, thanks for sharing!

Regards, Dan


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Dan! I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, some great looking builds! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thank you for the compliment, RR!

Sean


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

Great looking tanks there Sean. :thumbsup: I like that Sherman dio also, very well done. Thanks for sharing.

Swamp Skunk


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It was my pleasure, SS. Thanks for the kind words!

Sean


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Sean,

Very nice collection of armor!

I really like those German tanks, the Germans have really interesting camouflage on their war machines both land and air.
I guess thats why I like to model them.

agentsmith


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thank you, Agent Smith! 

Yeah, I also enjoy the German armor because of their colorful camo patterns, too. I have another unbuilt Tiger One stashed away. I'm planning on building that soon. 

Sean


----------

